# Kelly Moore Dura-Poxy



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My Miller rep is wanting me to try Kelly Moore's Dura-Poxy on a trim and door job coming up. Currently the material is dark walnut (circa 1980s) so will get primed and two top coats. 

Specifically, how well does this product brush out and also how does it do running it through an HVLP?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I know it's been around a long time. I hear it sprays really nice with airless. I'm guessing should spray nice hvlp but haven't tried it. Also thin coats with foam roller supposed to look like spray.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

He said he would give me a gallon to try out. Will practice brushing and spraying through my hvlp.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I may be biased because I haven't used anything besides Kelly Moore for almost 2 years. But....

I use it on most trim and doors I do. It's a great paint. I've never sprayed it through an HVLP though.

It brushes well and dries hard, harder than most other acrylic semi-glosses I've used. 

Here's the TDS if you are in to that sort of thing.

http://www.kellymoore.com/userfiles/file/pdfs/1685TDS.pdf


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH,

I think you'll find KM Dura- Poxy to be a pretty solid product for general painting. As Hines mentioned, its been around California for almost thirty years. I haven't used it much lately, but I remember it to be practically impossible to peel from just about any surface, unlike a lot of other latex materials.

As far as application and finish, I think KM D-P is susceptible to the same environmental impact as most water borne paints. In other words, you may risk having runs, roping, flashing, pulling, and leveling issues if the ambient conditions aren't just right.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have used both products a lot.
the finsh of advance is unbeatable compared to dura poxy . Which has its place I use it a lot for painting over oil. My rep was trying to get me to try a dura poxy kel thane 2 combo .
I guess it looks stellar and is used in emergency rooms in hospitals. 
I been wanting to do some cabs


----------

